# Puppy food question!



## yheywood (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey everyone! 

I am in the process of choosing a suitable food for my puppy - which I will be picking up in two weeks. I am a first time vizsla owner, so would really appreciate some advice!

I currently have two adult dachshunds and I feed them both Taste Of The Wild salmon kibble. I have been extremely happy with the results from this food - especially with their coat - and would love to feed my new pup TOTW also. 

Only problem, is that here in Australia they do not import the TOTW puppy formula (only have adult formulas). The pet food shop that I have spoken to advised me to feed him the normal formula which is suitable for all life stages. 

What do people suggest? Should I feed him the all life stages TOTW formula? Or can anyone suggest a similar dry food alternative that is grain and corn free? 

Every few meals I will also supplement the dry food with raw meat/bones etc.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I think with some supplements, the adult food would be fine.

Where is your pup coming from?


----------



## yheywood (Feb 20, 2013)

What kind of supplements would you suggest? Or is there another puppy food brand that would be better? 

He is coming from Bokezu kennels in Tasmania


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

yheywood said:


> What kind of supplements would you suggest? Or is there another puppy food brand that would be better?
> 
> He is coming from Bokezu kennels in Tasmania


I would just boost it with additional protein. So an egg, some tinned tuna, salmon or sardines (Mine love the smelly sardines, but it does make the farts a tad rich....  ) some raw beef or raw chicken or raw lamb or kangaroo or whatever minced or diced meet you chose and some pumpkin, some sweet potatoe or carrot. 

Bokezu are great aren't they! I love the pics on her website. I haven't looked for a while, do they still have 6 or 7 Vizslas or have they downsized????  Great dogs too BTW, they are a very good breeder.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and don't forget to post some pictures of your pup when you get him - we love pictures on this forum.

A kibble for all stages of life is much better for your puppy than 'puppy kibble". Puppy kibble is not good for large or giant breeds as it makes them grow too fast, which can cause health problems later in life.


----------



## yheywood (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply! Do you feed your dogs predominantly raw?

I'm not sure how many dogs they have at the moment, but her Facebook page is constantly being updated with pictures and stuff of the new litter. They are such good looking dogs! We're really excited for the new addition to the family!


----------



## yheywood (Feb 20, 2013)

hotmischief said:


> Welcome to the forum, and don't forget to post some pictures of your pup when you get him - we love pictures on this forum.
> 
> A kibble for all stages of life is much better for your puppy than 'puppy kibble". Puppy kibble is not good for large or giant breeds as it makes them grow too fast, which can cause health problems later in life.


Thank you also for your input!

I'm thinking we'll go for the all stages kibble (TOTW), and supplement with raw as Oksar stated. 

What do you feed your dogs? And if it includes dry food, what brand do you use? 

I will definitely be posting plenty of photos!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Now, I feed only raw. I feed a complete balanced raw food that comes already ground with bone and fruit and vegetables, but it is only available in the UK. It is convenient as it comes frozen in lots of flavours, so no hassle.

I do not have a problem with feeding puppies kibble, especially when you bring them home. I always feed whatever the breeder has been feeding until there is a reason to change. I then add raw, tuna & other things to the kibble as Ozkar suggests. Unfortunately, I found out very quickly that my pup was allergic to grain so changed to ACANA which is grain free and for all stages of life. He had this and the raw until he was 5 months old. From 5/6 months he went over to a completely raw diet.

My biggest issue with kibble is the amount of poo that comes out and the fact is is usually very soft - that says to me that there is a lot of junk filler in the supposedly good quality kibble that the puppies stomach can't process.

Acana and TOTW are some of the better quality kibbles, so if you are already using that I would eventually change your puppy over to that. I would strongly recommend that you keep your puppy on whatever feed the breeder has weaned him on for a month or so. Your puppy's immune system has a lot of adapting to do over the first few weeks in his new home, plus his vaccinations. Of course, lots of puppies come home with the feed that the breeder gives you and then starts getting picky.

The best piece of advise I can give you is always buy small bags of feed until you are sure he is going to like it. I ended up with several large bags of kibble that he wouldn't eat - they did get donated to a good home.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I am yheywood's partner. So I thought I would keep this discussion going  

We get our puppy in a few weeks, so I am pretty excited! Ozkar where abouts are you located in Aus?

Currently the breeder is feeding RAW, so I think we will stick to that, and eventually wean him onto TOTW.

Does anyone feed their vizsla's TOTW? And has anyone had any experience, feeding a puppy TOTW?

This is the only 'all life stages' one that they have at the shop:

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/dry_food/sierra_mountain_canine_formula/

What else is good for these little guys? Marrow bones?

Even when I wean him onto TOTW, I still want to supplement his diet with other things (Tripe, Eggs [with shell], fresh mince, fresh beef, sardines, etc).


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Kenny welcome to the forum, I can tell you are getting excited - not long to go now.

TOTW is a very good kibble and lots of members on this forum feed it. When you start to introduce it, do so very gradually as kibble can cause soft stools, so nice and slowly does it.

Marrow bones are great.. Give your pup a bone and practise taking it away from him for a few minutes and then returning it. Quite often they will growl as pups and this is excellent training for them as they learn that you are the pack leader.

You can also give raw chicken wings, turkey backs when he is older, vension necks, all sorts of things as long as they are not cooked. When bones are cooked they get dry and brittle and are dangerous to dogs.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We feed TOTW! We rotate between the 2 puppy flavors and supplement with raw food patties and also with meat, eggs, and veggies. We are very happy with TOTW and will be starting our next puppy on it as well. Miles is free fed and he eats 3-5 cups a day, lately been up at the 5 cup mark must be going through a growth spurt.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! The little man comes in exactly 1 week!

Very excited. Ozkar, just wondering where abouts in Australia your located?


----------

